# the longest lasting heat transfers?



## visualcandy (Apr 12, 2006)

what is the longest lasting way of transfering a picture quality image onto a t?

i have have a serial killer brand t and the image lasted for around two years of constant wear

the transfer is really thick and i know it isnt a regular heat transfer
does anyone know how they did it?

thanx in advance


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

You sure it is a transfer and not a screen or DTG


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

visualcandy said:


> the transfer is really thick and i know it isnt a regular heat transfer
> does anyone know how they did it?


If you show us a picture of the shirt we will probably be able to tell you what it is.


----------



## visualcandy (Apr 12, 2006)

i dont have a pic

but here are some urls of serial killer brand shirts/images

http://www.conspiracyinc.com/MafiaT-shirtSerialKiller.htm
http://www.wellcoolstuff.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=SKTS

the wellcoolstuff site shows close up pics of the images/transfers on the actual shirts

the company went out of business cuz of trademark issues

amazin shirts

they werent heat transfers

and they definitely were not silk screens

the "transfers" were really thick 
so thick that it could be felt
the images had a thick vinyl/plastic/rubber feel to them

i have no idea how they did it

thank you for takin the time to help me out


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Sounds like an opaque heat transfer, possibly with a glossy overlay. CoastalBusiness sells some like that.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Could also be a Digital vinyl print. Imprintables has this and this


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

We do similar transfers where I work. Its on a big sticker machine that prints and cuts white vinyl. We have a transfer material that gets printed on and die cut. Then you weed it like you would with vinyl and lay on a transfer (release) paper. Seperate the transfer from the backing paper and its off to the heat press. Very durable material.


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Not to hi-jack but, what machine does your company use Mike? Id like to start thinking about a print/cut system, if my bank will cut me the loan (yeah and monkeys will fly outaa my butt first)


----------

